

Ask HN: Who actually reads YC applications? - 10dpd

A recent tweet suggested that YC video submissions are being watched by people outside of the core YC team, sometimes in public.<p>How are applications processed, and what guarantees are given to applicants that their submission will be kept confidential?
======
roh26it
I'd love to know the answer to this too! Harjeet put in a brief reply on
Quora: [http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Do-all-YC-partners-read-
ea...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Do-all-YC-partners-read-each-
application)

Lots of answers on the YC board there in fact.

------
anandkulkarni
Trusted YC alumni take a first pass.

From the app: "Though we don't make any formal promise about secrecy, we will
try to avoid disclosing your plans to potential competitors."

------
allbombs
if the videos are unlisted, randoms will be unable to find them

------
fearless
Link to said tweet?

